# Question on Water Storage Tanks



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

One of our members (no longer chooses to post online anymore) asked me to see if anyone can help him on his storage tank woes and here's his message below:


Last year I made a new cover out of marine grade plywood for our water storage box (400 gallons). I included a removable man hole type cover in the design so that I could go inside and make repairs if I have to. Well, I took a look inside there, and it appears that I have some sort of mold or fungus growing on the bottom side of the plywood cover.

I'm really disappointed that this happened, because I sealed all the edges and gaps with silicon caulking, and I also used Solignum on all the lumber, which is supposed to prevent stuff like this from happening. Well, I was able to remove some of the mold/fungus just by cleaning it with a dry rag, and it doesn't seem to have eaten through the paint on the inside of the storage cover. So, maybe it is just on the paint, and not really into the new wood yet?

I'm trying to find a way to prevent this from growing back once I clean it, but can't find anything over here in the hardware stores to do such a job.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

I can't imagine there is anything you can do to prevent a water container from getting mold or algae buildup in the PI. 

I get black mold above the water line in my swimming pool that I clean every month or so. 

I have also bought the 5 gallon blue jugs of mineral water that must of sat too long (maybe less than 10 days) at the sari sari store and the water was green inside. 

After a week of rain the cement walkways around my house get so slippery with algae that you damn near fall down when you walk outside.

Good Luck.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

We have the same problem with Algae after it rains all the walkways go a slimy green, even a clear water hose we bought blocks up with Algae worse if its left out in the sun !
We use a pressure washer to clean the Agae , reduces the mosquitoes as well.
Was thinking of getting a water tank ourselves due to our having no or little water pressure at weekends usually from sat 7am till 6pm and again on sundays same times. Have reported it to the water company but its like talking to our dog he just looks up and then ignores me ! We may have to use well water with a pump not decided yet.
When we first arrived we bought a 3 filter water filtering system even that went a green colour after 2 weeks !
Funny thing is the local water company website reccomends that we drink the tap water as filtered water takes out sll the minerals ! No mention of any Agae !


----------



## SteveHiggins1962 (Nov 9, 2019)

Has anyone tried concrete water storage tanks that are built on-site using rebar ?


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

SteveHiggins1962 said:


> Has anyone tried concrete water storage tanks that are built on-site using rebar ?


Unless you insist on batch plant mix, not the small mixer or just hand mix on the ground they should work. If the pour is not continuous then you will have leaking problems.


----------



## SteveHiggins1962 (Nov 9, 2019)

Thanks. Would a batch plant add the waterproofing powder? I have never used that but I have read about it.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Nothing you can do about mold in a water tank - except clean it. Ever seen how fast a swimming turns green, if you fall behind in the chemicals? Consider the nasty water here, untreated, the heat/humidity... we live in a petri dish. Back in my Navy days we only cleaned our fresh water tanks once, in the 4 years I was there. Super chlorinated water (well, bromine) and nasty green tanks. We just used enough bromine to kill the germs... the mold still grew...

But no one around our parts drink the well water. It is used for showers, dishes, and laundry. Blue jug water is for drinking and cooking.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

SteveHiggins1962 said:


> Thanks. Would a batch plant add the waterproofing powder? I have never used that but I have read about it.


There are several powders that can be added, a batch plant would add it but here you would actually have to watch the plant produce the batch, follow the truck to your site and watch it be poured to make sure that you actually got it.

And by watch it be added, I mean inspect the bags first, make sure they have never been opened and make sure that it really gets put into the batch.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Manitoba said:


> There are several powders that can be added, a batch plant would add it but here you would actually have to watch the plant produce the batch, follow the truck to your site and watch it be poured to make sure that you actually got it.
> 
> And by watch it be added, I mean inspect the bags first, make sure they have never been opened and make sure that it really gets put into the batch.


Trusting soul, ain't you. LOL. Sounds as if you have learned the lesson here along with most of us.

Fred


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> Trusting soul, ain't you. LOL. Sounds as if you have learned the lesson here along with most of us.
> 
> Fred


I am a construction engineer, I trust but verify everything.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> I am a construction engineer, I trust but verify everything.


Here here I agree and to do that one needs to be vigilant and then some from previous experiences and be prepared to slap/correct.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## SteveHiggins1962 (Nov 9, 2019)

I had a friend a few years back who had a pool and a few live-in helpers. He discovered that one of the helpers was bagging up his pool chemicals and, over time, slipping these bags thru the fence late at night to a relative. I guess back in the States, or Europe a situation like this would sound absurd, but over here....


----------

